# Need help splitting DHCP scope between servers

## Bigun

I have a DHCP server that has 110 addresses in the pool.  

Currently 79 of the 110 are deployed.

I would like to setup a second DHCP server for redundancy and split the range 50/50, but there are current leases on the first server that will no longer be valid.

So I'm having issues wrapping my head around how this can be done safely without having IP address conflicts.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.

----------

## gordonb3

I think running two DHCP servers on the same network will be a bigger cause for conflicts than two machines ending up with the same IP because one of them fails to renew its lease.

----------

## UberLord

What you need is DHCP failover - https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00502/0/A-Basic-Guide-to-Configuring-DHCP-Failover.html

----------

